# The Difference Between CMOS and CCD Sensors Shown



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 6, 2015)

```
<a href="http://www.raymondsiri.com/view/about">Raymond Sirí</a> has posted a couple of animations being used in a suit against Canon Inc. showing the differences in how CCD and CMOS sensors work.</p>
<p>How CMOS Works

<iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/103279734" width="100%" height="390" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p>How CCD Works

<iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/103279733" width="100%" height="390" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://image-sensors-world.blogspot.ca/2015/05/cis-and-ccd-animations.html" target="_blank">Image Sensor World</a>]</p>
```


----------

